# Something Fishy's Going On Here.



## btboone (Nov 17, 2011)

Redfish to be exact.  As any fisherman will know, this is a redfish.  OK, so I'm not a fisherman.  I didn't know the fish had such a following.  :biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 18, 2011)

Another masterpiece, great ring.


----------



## bluwolf (Nov 18, 2011)

Another slick one and I'm not into fish either. I'd say you're pretty comfortable with that thing now.


----------



## BradG (Nov 18, 2011)

Bruce mind if i ask how you are putting the images onto the titanium? very nice by the way


----------



## fiferb (Nov 18, 2011)

Another winner, Bruce!


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 18, 2011)

Bruce that is another sweet piece. Looks like you are having fun with the new laser. Great job and thanks for showing.


----------



## btboone (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Brad, that's a YAG laser, which has a tight enough beam (.0007") and enough power to vaporize the metal.  I convert graphics to vectors, and for this particular artwork, I used a 5 color grayscale for power settings.


----------



## studioso (Nov 18, 2011)

Bruce,
How's your experience with the laser coming along?
It probably 3-4 months you have it, right?
And from a business prospective, is it paying off? Do your costumers appreciate the product?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 18, 2011)

Bruce, if you don't already, you should look into making some "Lord of the Rings" rings, you know, the gold one with the inscription around the outside and inside...


----------



## btboone (Nov 18, 2011)

The laser is doing well.  I'm finally able to dial it in and get what I was looking for the first time out now.  I still have a few new tricks I want to try with it.  It will still be a while before it pays for itself, but I got it for the long haul.  I'm doing a lot of special artwork type rings.  I did a batch of 10 for a motorcycle company the other day and am doing one today with various logos and such.  A Lord of the Rings design is certainly possible, but I would assume they have copyright protection on it.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice ring - while I was catching flounder a couple of weeks ago my better half was catching redfish... she did brag a little.....lol


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2011)

Bruce, you're right about the Lord of the Rings Ring, It's Copyright protected. And the have taken action on a few unlucky souls.


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 18, 2011)

*What is copyrighted*



bitshird said:


> Bruce, you're right about the Lord of the Rings Ring, It's Copyright protected. And the have taken action on a few unlucky souls.


 I would think that only the inscription could be copyright protected.  Certainly rings with inscriptions have been around for centruies.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, but Tolkein (who was a linguist) invented the language, script, and idea of the One Ring to Rule Them All 
(one ring to find them, one ring to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them)....

Geeze - haven't read that book in about two decades, but I still remember it.  That was a good book (and a crappy set of movies!)  

Nice fish, Bruce - looks like a Walleye, but for the long fin behind the dorsal fin!


----------



## 76winger (Nov 18, 2011)

I was thinking it looked like a carp . I've been around several fish over the years and housed tropical fish on and off for about 40 years now. But I've not heard of a Redfish. Guess it's time to do some Googling...


ETA: OK looks like it's a variation of the Snapper family. I've heard of those: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redfish


----------



## Smitty37 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Snapper*

I never saw them called "redfish" but I like red snapper it is a nice fish.


----------

